# Milwaukee Fuel Leaf Blower review (sorta). Thumbs up!



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

My Echo leaf blower gave up the ghost recently after several great years of reliability even with me abusing it pretty bad. Upon taking it apart and looking it, it needed a new piston/ring/cylinder. For the price of those 3 parts I can buy a whole brand new one, so not even worth fixing.

I decided to try an electric leaf blower since 80% of my leaf blowing is just grass clipping off the sidewalk and driveway after a mow. It takes a whole 2 minutes. The gas seemed like overkill and with electric I don't have to mess with premix and gas. One less thing to mess with.

Decided on the Milwaukee Fuel. No other reason than I though it had a cool name, looked good and got good reviews. Paid $277 on amazon for the "kit" that has the blower, charger and 1 battery.

Used it today after the mow. It seemed pretty weak, but it did the trick (maybe just needs more powerful battery?). Then I was sitting on the back patio and the blower was next to me. I was looking at. It noticed there was a pictogram of a "turtle" and a "rabbit". Hmmmmm.....it's set to "turtle". So the lightbulb goes on and it flip it to "rabbit". Now it RIPS, problem solved!.

So then I decide since it's electric and it's easier to walk though the house with it to the garage, I will just cut though the house with it. As I do so I notice all the grass in the house (see pic) on the brown wood floors as usual, another lightbulb goes off. Instead of having to sweep all of my wood floors covered in grass the dogs have tracked in. What if I set it to "turtle" and just blew the grass and stuff on the floor into a corner where I can sweep it up. So I tried that. Worked great! Now I can "sweep" the entire downstairs with ease. Even my old lady thought it was great idea (she's tired of constantly sweeping grass off the wood floors too). She said "Too bad it does not reverse" with suction so you can then just vacuum it up in the corner".

So, in conclusion. Awesome tool! It will get as much use in the house as in the lawn!! If it just had a reverse switch and a small bag attachment it would be dreamy!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I threaten to use my Ego blower to finish drying off the dishes when then dishwasher cycle is complete. :lol:


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I saw someone one youtube recently blowing off their mower. makes a lot of sense. wouldn't have thought of it myself, but I do find myself using my blower all the time now that I have one. I also have the M18 fuel blower.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MMoore said:


> I saw someone one youtube recently blowing off their mower. makes a lot of sense. wouldn't have thought of it myself, but I do find myself using my blower all the time now that I have one. I also have the M18 fuel blower.


That's how I clean mine off. Up under the deck as well. Very lightly under the hood. Works great.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Now you can start buying more FUEL tools


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Rockinar Where's the TLF sticker? Maybe it's on the other side.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

i got 2 of the first gen ones and love them, battery with a 9.0 last forever, i use the 12.0s on the string trimmer.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I threaten to use my Ego blower to finish drying off the dishes when then dishwasher cycle is complete. :lol:


I use mine to dry off cars and children after bath time.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I threaten to use my Ego blower to finish drying off the dishes when then dishwasher cycle is complete. :lol:
> ...


oh yeah, ive used mine to blow dry the wheels on our cars after a wash.... and in the small crevices that always drip like the side mirrors and stuff.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I find myself using this electric more. Cleaning the floors in my house and cleaned the garage. Could not do the garage for any extended period before with the gasser cause I dont like breathing the fumes.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Just bought the string trimmer and got the blower free. Love them both. I'm already a Milwaukee fan, I have the impact and drills for work. It's nice to be able to combine all my batteries for lawn care now too!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

How are these units holding up? Longevity and compared to gas units.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't see these as a replacement for my BR600 for a big job like fall leaf removal etc.

That said, works fantastic for blowing off the walkways, patio, car after a wash, garage etc. Also nice to be able to use it and not have to hop in the shower from smelling like fuel. To echo someone's point above, pretty serious run time on the 9.0 battery.

No brainer for me since I was already invested in the m18 Fuel like to begin with.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I think it is too early in the product life cycle of the Milwaukee M18 battery operated garden tools to compare them with 2 cycle Echo or Stihl units. I own the Milwaukee M18 Blower, Hedge Trimmer and String Trimmer and all are less than 2 years old. No problems to report. My current Echo equipment are the PAS 230, and PB255 Blower, both are 8 years old and running well with routine maintenance. My Echo SRM 220 Trimmer was 17 years old when I sold it to buy the PAS 230 system and it was running strong when I said goodbye. I believe for homeowner use the commercial grade Echo equipment can easily last 15-20 years with normal maintenance. A big unknown for my M18 equipment is battery life. I run the Milwaukee 9.0ah battery on all my garden tools and would not recommend any of the smaller size batteries due to decreased run time. The cost to replace a Milwaukee 9.0ah battery is more than the cost of the M18 Blower itself and interestingly more than a new 25.4 cc Echo blower. The M18 Blower is great for light cleanup after a mow but it is not powerful enough to move large piles of fall leaves, that's when I bring out the Echo PB255. The M18 Blower also works well to blow off your car after washing. Both have there place depending on your needs. Your guess is as good as mine on battery life and long term cost of ownership.


----------



## 1.8TTony (3 mo ago)

The Milwaukee leaf blower is great for blowing DRY LEAVES off small sections of pavement & concrete. It's worthless for doing anything more than that. A single wet leaf soaked flat on concrete is not gonna budge at all with the M18 leaf blower.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I love this guy's YouTube channel. Check out his review of battery-powered blowers he just posted.


----------

